
Indonesia will relocate its capital city as Jakarta sinks into the sea - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/indonesia-new-capital-borneo-jakarta-scli-intl/index.html
======
Arrezz
It's interesting to me that several of the island nations in the Oceanic
region will likely disappear within our lifetime. Might be interesting to pay
a visit before they disappear.

